# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Στροφομετρο για PC Racing Games

## herctrap



----------


## navar

Ηρακλάκο μάμησες !!!! αν ήξερες να οδηγάς κιόλας :P :P

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Πολύ ωραίος Ηρακλή, μπράβο!!
Έχω παίξει και εγώ πολύ με αυτά, κυρίως για flight-sims..

----------


## herctrap

ρε αφου τα bridgistonia αργουν να ζεσταθουν

----------


## gsmaster

πιγαινε σε καμια μάντρα και πάρε κανένα καντράν να έχει και τα νούμερα, πάνω και να βάλεις και φωτισμό  :Wink:  
Αλλά τα περισσότερα που θα βρεις θα είναι μέχρι 7-8000 στροφές... 
Ίσως απο καμια μηχανή να σου κάνει.

----------


## herctrap

Μπα δεν ειμαι gamer

το θεμα ηταν να γραψω κωδικα ετσι ωστε να μπορω να διαβαζω την εξοδο για rpm στα 5V το θεμα τωρα ειναι να την διαβασω και στα 12V

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=51165

2) πως επικοινωνει το PIC14K50 με την usb χωρις κατι ενδιαμεσα το arduino γιατι εχει max232 για serial και ftdi για USB

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Χμμμ...
Το PIC14K50 συνδέεται απευθείας (χωρίς απαραίτητο hardware) και μετά επιλέγεται η λειτουργία USB του μέσω software και βιβλιοθηκών. Αν θες να το κάνεις δηλαδή ποντίκι ή χειριστήριο παιχνιδιών φορτώνεις την κατάλληλη βιβλιοθήκη.

Το ARDUINO από ότι κατάλαβα χρησιμοποιεί "serial-to-usb" για να επικοινωνήσει. Δηλαδή φτιάχνεις ότι θελήσεις (ποντίκι, μετρητικό όργανο κλπ) με σειριακή επικοινωνία, και μετά απλά μετατρέπει το σειριακό πρωτόκολλο σε USB μέσω του chip FTDI για να επικοινωνήσει με τον ΗΥ.

(όλα αυτά από όσα έχω καταλάβει από τα γραφόμενά σου, γιατί δεν έχω ARDUINO)

----------


## herctrap

οντως εχει ενα jumper επανω για να διαλεγεις αν θα του περασεις το νεο hex απο την usb η αν θα λειτουργει συμφωνα με το hex που εχει περασμενο

----------


## herctrap

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTR2jZD5cSU"]YouTube- Rev Burner V2 - Arduino - LFS - Stepper motor - Quarz-zeit - Shift Light[/ame]

εμαθα να οδηγαω
και εβαλα και φωτισμο

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Πάρα πολύ ωραίος! Και το LED στο κόκκινο, ωραίο. Άντε και σε άλλα με υγεία  :Smile:

----------


## lordi

Βάλε ένα πράσινο για να δείχνεις την στιγμή που πρέπει να γίνει η αλλαγή και αν αργήσεις να γίνεται κόκκινο!!! Need for Speed!!! Αυτό έπρεπε να το χα όταν έπαιζα NFS!!!

To Rev Burner πως διαβάζει τις στροφές που έχει το παιχνίδι ξέρει κανείς!?! Ποια παιχνίδια υποστηρίζονται?!

----------


## herctrap

το Led το εβαλα για να κλεισω την τρυπα


ετσι και αλλιως το εχω στο AUTO το κιβωτιο


τωρα προσπαθω να διαβασω τα στοιχεια κατευθειαν με το Arduino


πιστευω πως θα μπορουσα να φτιαξω και αντιγραφα του rev burner μιας και εχω το hex

----------


## herctrap

μολις καταφερα να διαβασω τα rpm στην VB
εχει κανεις ιδεα
κανενα tutorial
πως στελνουμε serial data σε μια συγκεκριμενη port
ετσι ωστε να επικοινωνησω με Arduino?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Εγώ έχω κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο χρησιμοποιώντας έναν PIC και την σειριακή, για να διαβάζω την ταχύτητα του αέρα, και να την "αποδίδω" με ανεμιστήρες και PWM:

http://www.x-simulator.de/forum/view...st=0&sk=t&sd=a

http://miskatonic-tech.blogspot.com/...speed-you.html

το φορματ που χρειάζεται το ARDUINO, δεν το ξέρω..

----------


## herctrap

εγω εγραφα

αρχη μεση τελος

και επερνα
αρχη μεση τελος

δηλαδη γραφεις ποιους αξονες θες να στειλεις και με ποια σειρα???

----------


## herctrap

ο αξονας 0 γιατι ειναι στην αρχη και στο τελος?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

O μΕ είναι προγραμματισμένος να γνωρίζει με ποια σειρά θα έρθουν οι άξονες.
Το *Χ-SIM* μου εξάγει τα δεδομένα που ζητάω από το παιχνίδι, τα μορφοποιεί, και τα στέλνει με το κατάλληλο baud rate στον μΕ..

Ψάξε στο φόρουμ, έχουν και παραδείγματα για τον ARDUINO.. Ή "μάθε" στον ARDUINO να παίρνει τα δεδομένα με την μορφή που μπορείς να τα στείλεις.. Πρόβλημα FORMAT δεδομένων έχεις, λύνεται εύκολα..

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> ο αξονας 0 γιατι ειναι στην αρχη και στο τελος?



Δεν είναι ο "άξονας" ΜΗΔΕΝ, είναι η τιμή του άξονα. Για να "μηδενίζεις" τους ανεμιστήρες στην αρχή και να τους "σβήνει" στο τέλος, μην κλείσω και ακόμα φυσάνε..

----------


## herctrap

ναι σε ευχαριστω πολυ

το προσπαθουσα χτες 

αλλα επερνα αρχη μεση τελος συνεχεια


και το Input 29 τι ειναι?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Το INPUT 29 είναι η τιμή της "πλαγιολίσθησης" που διαβάζεται από το παιχνίδι IL2 Sturmovik. Επειδή το X-SIM υποστηρίζει πρακτικά όλα τα παιχνίδια, έχει ~180 slots στα οποία εμφανίζονται οι διάφορες τιμές που επεξεργάζεται για κάθε παιχνίδι. Για το ΙL2, η 29 είναι η πλαγιολίσθηση, η 80 η ταχύτητα του αέρα κλπ.. Πολλά παιχνίδια έχουν μελετηθεί πολύ και το μενού τους είναι άψογο. Του IL2 θέλει δουλειά ακόμα..

----------


## herctrap

τωρα μου λυθηκε και η απορια πως ελενχεις δυο καναλια με μια εισοδο Airspeed

----------


## navar

άντε τομάρια μαζευτείτε !!!! μετά την φαεινή (άκυρη) ιδέα που είχα να φτιάξουμε led table και να το πουλάμε στα barακια !!!
έχω νέα... θα φτιάξουμε arcade machine προσομοιωτή !!!!
αναλαμβάνω της σιδηροκατασκευές και τις χοντροκαλωδιώσεις !!! όπως και την προώθηση του προιόντος !!!!

----------


## herctrap

κολισα το Χ-sim στελει 127

και το Arduino διαβαζει 

1
2
7


με αποτελεσμα να παλεται ο δεικτης συνεχεια

δοκιμασα να στειλω

Α~a01~

και εγραψα

  rpm = Serial.read();

 if (rpm='A'){
  int a = Serial.read();
   int b = Serial.read();
   int c = Serial.read();

   rpm = 100*a+10*b+c;

αλλα παλι δεν δουλευει


καμια βοηθεα?

----------


## navar

προγραμματιστικα και μόνο δέν δοκιμάζεις το εξής ?


atemp = a * 100
btemp = b * 10
rpm = atemp + btemp + c



μιας και προτεραιότητες έχουν οι πολλαπλασιασμοί και μπορεί να πάρεις άλλα ντάλον αποτέλεσμα !

----------


## herctrap

ακριβως αυτο θελω

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Τι ακριβώς έστειλες και με ποιό φορματ?
A~127 ?

----------


## herctrap

με ολα με τι θα επρεπε?

στα 8 μπιτ

----------


## herctrap

rpm = Serial.read();
if (rpm=='A')  {
 int a = Serial.read();
  int b = Serial.read();
   int c = Serial.read();

        Serial.write(a);
               Serial.write(b);
                      Serial.write(c);


με demical sto προφιλερ

με αυτο παιρνω 127127127127127 στο TX 
το βλεπω σε μια serial LCD που εχω συνδεσει

αρα στις τιμες αποθηκευονται οι αριθμοι το θεμα ειναι 

οτι μαλον πρεπει να τους μετατρεψω σε αριθμους και οχι 010101010

----------


## navar

μήπως το x-sim παίρνει κανένα πειραγματάκι σε κάποια ρύθμιση ώστε μετά το πρώτο 127 να στέλνει κάποιο χαρακτήρα πάυσης ?η ένα χαρακτήρα που θα ορίσεις εσυ ? σε ASCHII ας πουμε ενα κένο (032)?
και έτσι απλά να καταλαβαίνεις πότε τελείωνει μια ακολουθία χαρακτήρων ?
και αν όλα τα δεδομένα έρχονται σε τιμές των 3 χαρακτήρων  (127) να κάνεις ένα στοπ την λούπα και μετα να την ξεκινάς και να  ξαναδιαβάζεις την επόμενη 3αδα ?? 

(δέν ξέρω ούτε απο μΕ ούτε απο x-sim καθαρά απο προγραμματιστική άποψη λέω απόψεις ,συγνώμη αν λέω κάποια πατατιά !)

----------


## herctrap

παιρνει αν γραψω 

Α~a01~B


αλλα για πιο λογο 

αφου θα διαβασει 3 φορες 

και αν διαβασει ακομα 2 στην επομενη θα ξανα  ψαξει να βρει το Α

----------


## herctrap

οταν εγω στειλω σε Demical απο το x-Sim 

καθε Serial Read μου ειναι ενας αριθμος 8bit?

και φτανει στο Arduino σαν 00000010 η 2?

----------


## navar

μήπως να βάλεις και ένα έλεγχο άν η τιμή είναι ίδια να την αγνοεί ? να μήν κάνει καμία αποθήκευσει και να *ξανακαλεί* την λούμπα ??

----------


## navar

> οταν εγω στειλω σε Demical απο το x-Sim 
> 
> καθε Serial Read μου ειναι ενας αριθμος 8bit?
> 
> και φτανει στο Arduino σαν 00000010 η 2?



  αν μιλάμε για 8bit σίγουρα είναι 00000010

----------


## herctrap

> search = Serial.read();
>   if (search == 'A')  {
> 
>     rpm100  = Serial.read()- '0';
>     rpm10 = Serial.read()- '0';
>     rpm1 =  Serial.read()- '0';
> 
>     rpm = (100*rpm100) + (10*rpm10) + rpm1;
> 
>     Serial.print(rpm);



A000   gives    -5439
A001   gives    -5439
A220   gives     -5439
A255   gives    -5439
A2200 gives    -5439

A gives          -5439
A22 gives         -5439

200 gives nothing





> search = Serial.read();
>   if (search == 'A')  {
> 
>     rpm100 = Serial.read()- '0';
>     rpm10 = Serial.read()- '0';
>     rpm1 = Serial.read()- '0';
> 
>         Serial.print(rpm100);
>             Serial.print(rpm10);
> ...



δινει
-49-49-49-5439





γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ηρακλή, μόλις έγινε ο εγκέφαλός μου φραπές!
Λοιπόν, δες αυτήν την εξήγηση για το πώς προσπάθησα να το κάνω εγώ..
http://www.x-simulator.de/forum/view...p=20704#p20704
Λυπάμαι αλλά απόψε δεν μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω τον ειρμό σου..
Είμαι ήδη 7 ώρες πάνω από την διπλωματική μου..

----------


## herctrap

το δικο μου να δεις

καλη επιτυχια


δουλεψεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε


δεν διαβαζω απο το Rev Burner 

χρησιμοποιω μονο Arduino


navar ξεκινα το Promotion

κοιταω να το αναπτυξω μιας και εχω δυο servo που καθοντε

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Καλά του έκανες του Rev Burner!
Γλυτώσαμε και τον μεσάζοντα!
χαχα!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

ΤΑ ΣΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ X-SIM??? :OK:

----------


## herctrap

ναι πριν ανακαλυψω ποσο απλο ηταν το Arduino

ειχα ανακαλυψει το X-sim

αλλα δεν χωθηκα βαθια γιατι ειδα το Arduino

γιαυτο και ειχα το Rev burner

να σου πω μπορουμε να κανουμε την εξοδο απο 127-255 σε 0-255 ετσι ωστε να εχουμε καλυτερη αναλυση?


μιας και δεν εχουμε αρνητικες τιμες


*αν και δεν κερδιζουμε κατι μιας και το stepper εχει μονο 48 βηματα απο τα οποια χρησιμοποιω μονο τα 40

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ναι, βεβαίως μπορείς να το κάνεις. Αλλάζεις την δήλωση του είδους του άξονα από τις επιλογές του X-SIM!

----------


## herctrap

ευχαριστω παει και αυτο

----------


## herctrap

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp14iV2Tn7E"]YouTube- Tachometer - LFS - Arduino - Stepper motor - Shift Light - NOT Rev Burner V2[/ame]

μπορει πολλυ απλα να γινει ταχυμετρο δεικτης θερμοκρασιας βενζηνας 
ταχυτητας (οπως λεμε 1,2,3,4,5,6,R.Ν)

G-meter για με εχετε δει που μπαινω ολο με το πλαι

δυστιχως δεν εχω παραπανω stepper motor 

αν και νομιζω οτι τα CD players εχουν Unipolar stepper motor και εχω αρκετα CD και αρκετα transistor γιαυτα

τροφοδοτικο καπου θα βρουμε

αλλα εχω δυο servo αν βρω χρονο αυριο θα τα βαλω
για fuel meter και temp meter

ηθραν και μερικες Touch screen σημερα που ειχα παραγγειλει και εχουν μεγαλες επαφες για κοληση 
μπορω να τις βαλω και αυτες καπως?

πρεπει να βρω και ενα 7-Segement για Gear Indicator

και ισως ενα Led Bargraph για καλυτερο Shift Light

ελπιζω να ανεβω αθηνα την δευτερα να τα παρω


@MODS

μπορειτε σας παρακαλω να κανετε το Racung Racing 

Ευχαριστω

----------


## herctrap

εβαλα και fuel meter με ενδεικτη servo

πως παει το protmotion?????

xaxaxaxaxa

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

BINTEO OEEEO!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Έφτασε η ώρα να δεις και αυτό:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB1eTeAB6FE&annotation_id=annotation_72094  &feature=iv"]YouTube- Formula 1 steering wheel for PC simulations[/ame]

http://www.virtualr.net/dyi-formula-...w-photos-info/

----------


## herctrap

δεν ειμαι gamer

αλλα απο την στιγμη που θα καταφερεις να μεταφερεις πανω απο δυο στοιχεια στο uE σου μετα ολα ειναι απλα

εμενα αυτο με παιδεψε 

για να βαλω το στροφομετρο ηθελα μια μερα

για το sevo 5 λεπτα ηταν copy paste του στροφομετρου

-------------------

νομιζω οτι κατω εχω ενα πανελ με τις ενδειξεις απο το AUDI λαδια μπαταρια κτλπ

ομως η μλκ το LFS μονο στροφες ταχυτητα (km/h) ταχυτητα (r n 1 2 6) και  βενζινα μου δινει τιποτα αλλο

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Δοκίμασε Rfactor..

Ρε, σίγουρα δίνει μόνο αυτά το LFS? Με ξαφνιάζει, το είχα για πολύ καλό....

----------


## herctrap

ισως επειδη δεν το εχω αγορασει


αλλα και στο youtube μερικοι αναβουν και flash


εμενα ουτε καν επιλογη για κουμπι δεν εχει για flash

----------


## herctrap

δεν παει αλλο 
εγινα Gamer

----------


## herctrap

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAfu6qOvYMo"]YouTube- LFS data on my Dashboard with Arduino[/ame]

----------


## Phatt

Ποιο παιχνιδι ειναι αυτο που βγαζει ελληνικα στην οθονη;

----------


## herctrap

LFS life i live for speed

----------


## Nemmesis

πολυ ξενερωτα τα F1 games... ενα ωραιο δεν εχω δει...
παιξε κανα colin mcrae dirt να δεις γουστα... :Smile:  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o6O29UccEQ"]YouTube- Colin McRae: DiRT - Gameplay (PC)[/ame]
πρωην gamer τωρα μπαινω μονο λιγο quake live... fps game που το παιζει μεσα απο το mozilla σε 3d fullscreen :Wink:  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=726Woy8kpi8"]YouTube- QL | Sl1p's Quake Live Fragmovie edited by Domino[/ame]

----------


## Phatt

Στα αγωνηστικα αυτοκινητων, δοκιμασε το GRID και θα ξεχαστουν ολα τα αλλα ευκολα...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Όχι ρε παίδες.. *rFactor* 4TW!!! Είναι πραγματικός εξομοιωτής! Έχει και πάνω από 100 εξόδους παραμέτρων, να έχεις να κάνεις export σε οθόνες, όργανα, ενδείξεις και δεν συμμαζεύεται!!

----------


## herctrap

ωραια θα ψαξω να το βρω μιας και ειμαι τσαμπατζης

ελπιζω να το εχω μεχρι αυριο και να γβαλω βιντεο και με αυτο


πηγα στον Μαρκιδη αλλα δεν ειχε 7-segment 

βρηκα μετα ενα σπιτι στην αθηνα αν δουλευει θα το βαλω για Gear indicator αλλα για Νεκρη τι ? 0?

----------


## Phatt

Ο Στεργιος σιγουρα θα ειχε ασσο στο μανικι αφου ειναι γνωστο junkie εξωμοιωτων...Εγω εαν καποια στιγμη αξιωθω να κανω/αγορασω κομπλε κονσολα για εξωμοιωση αυτοκινητου(με δονηση) φοβαμαι οτι θα ξοδευω ολες μου τις ωρες εκει...Πρεζα σκετη ειναι η ΚΑΛΗ εξομοιωση...

----------


## herctrap

και υδραυλικη να κουνιεσε ολος ε?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Παιδιά, Ο ΘΕΟΣ σε αυτά είναι ο TronicGR!!
Δεσ'τε να τρελαθείτε:
-JOYRIDER ηλεκτρικός εξομοιωτής αυτοκινήτου (αγγλικό φόρουμ)
-Όλα του τα βίντεΑ στο κανάλι του στο YOUTUBE
-Προσωπική σελίδα: http://www.techmasterjoe.com/Thanos/..._simulator.htm

----------


## jim.ni

κατέβασα εχθές το lfs με αφορμή την συζήτηση σας και εχω πρόβλημα με τις γραμματοσειρές του. Δεν δείχνει καμιά γλώσσα σωστά εκτός απο κινέζικα και ιαπονεζικα. Ξέρει κάνεις τίποτα, έχετε καμιά σωστή έκδοση demo να το δοκιμάσω.? (win xp ell έχω)

ζητώ συγνώμη για το άσχετο ερώτημα με την συζήτηση αλλα εσείς με ξεσηκώσατε, καλά να πάθετε  :Tongue2: 

herctrap κανένα πραγματικό shift light, ρυθμιζόμενο, σε πραγματικό στροφόμετρο αυτοκίνητου θα μας κάνεις?

----------


## herctrap

δεν ξερω για τις γραμματοσειρες 
εγω το κατεβαζα απο το site του LFS 
γιαυτο εχω μονο formula

το shift light το εχω ετοιμο και δοκιμασμενο για πραγματικο στροφομετρο

δεν εχω βγαλει ομως βιντεο γιατι δεν βρηκα την εξοδο του στροφομετρου στο AUDI

οταν ειχα μονο το στροφομετρο στην αρχη διαβαζα απο ενα module το οποιο εβγαζε σημα ιδιο με αυτο του αυτοκινητου ετσι ωστε να μπορες συνδεσεις  πραγματικα στροφομετρα επανω


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3RoXWwFHg4"]YouTube- Rev Burner and GI Max[/ame]


οριστε το aftermarket ταχυμετρο το εχει συνδεσει στο revburner


στα πρωτα βιντεο και εγω στο rev burner το συνδεσα 


οποτε αν μπορουσατε να μου πειτε που ειναι η εξοδος στο 

KIA rio 2004 θα εβγαζα ενα βιντεο

επισης θα μπορουσαμε να βαλουμε led στην σειρα να αναβουν

καλημερα

----------


## Phatt

Καλα ποσες στροφες μετραει αυτο το θηριο και στην μεση περιπου της διαδρομης της βελονας σου αναβει το λαμπακι; 12χιλιαδες; Για φορμουλα ειναι; :Lol:

----------


## herctrap

μπορει να κανει οικονομια στην βενζινη ο τυπος

εκει το shift light το ρυθμιζεις απο το κοντερ ποτε να αναψει το κοντερ το αναβει και οχι το revburner η κατι αλλο

----------


## herctrap

εφτιακξα νεο hardware

επισης παιζω στο pc_a και το hardware ελενχεται απο το pc_b

αλλα τι ειναι το 

Use  the injetor tool to readout the speed, gear and rpm!?

----------


## herctrap

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJDyM6ZmQqc"]YouTube- LFS data on my Dashboard with Arduino - Hardware Update[/ame]

το ενα led στο 7-segment ειναι καμενο

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> εφτιακξα νεο hardware
> 
> επισης παιζω στο pc_a και το hardware ελενχεται απο το pc_b
> 
> αλλα τι ειναι το 
> 
> Use  the injetor tool to readout the speed, gear and rpm!?



Το X-SIM έχει την δυνατότητα να επιχειρήσει να "υποκλέψει" ΟΛΕΣ τις τιμές ενός παιχνιδιού, απευθείας από την θέση όπου αυτές αποθηκεύονται στην RAM! Το κάνει για να καλύψει όλων των ειδών τα παιχνίδια, ακόμα και αυτά που δεν έχουν προνοήσει να κάνουν κάποιο export στα δεδομένα τους. Είναι αρχαία μέθοδος cheating στα PC GAMES, βρίσκεις μεταβλητές παιχνιδιού και κάνεις SET με το στανιό! Έτσι γινόνταν τα κλασικά cheats τύπου "GOD". Βρίσκαμε την μεταβλητή "HEALTΗ" από την RAM, και την θέταμε "100%" κάθε 1 δευτερόλεπτο. 

Το INJECTOR είναι ένα "επιφανειακού" επιπέδου τέτοιο πρόγραμμα..

Έχει και πολύ ψαγμένα μέσα, που σου πετάει όλη την RAM στην οθόνη και αρχίζεις και ψάχνεις... Μπορείς να διαβάσεις τα πάντα όμως....

Πολύ ωραίο ΒΙΝΤΕΟ!

----------


## herctrap

και πως βαζουμε Input στο παιχνιδι δικα μας

?

περνουμε μερικα gamepads και συνδεουμε οτι θελουμε στα κουμπια?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Μ'αρέσει που δεν σε σταματάει τίποτα.. Πάρε να έχεις:
http://www.x-simulator.de/wiki/Cheat_engine

----------


## herctrap

δεν εχω ιδεα απο Γερμανικα
και η αναζητηση δεν λειτουργει

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

-.- Αγγλικά είναι Ηρακλή..

----------


## herctrap

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC8lH-WYE2c"]YouTube- LFS data on my Dashboard with Arduino - Hardware Update[/ame]

ξαφνικα δουλεψε το 7-seg 

χωρις να αλλαξω τιποτα

----------


## herctrap

το μεσσημερι γυρισα σπιτι με ενα καντραν απο corsa με ταχυμετρο μονο

πριν λιγο δουλεψε αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι?


ουσιαστικα δινω ενα pwm απο το arduino σε ενα 2ν3904

o συλλεκτης ειναι στα 5V

o εκπομπος στο gate ενος irfz44n 

το drain στο input του ταχυμετρου και το source στην γη


αυτα

----------


## navar

> πριν λιγο δουλεψε αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι?



πρόλαβες να το αποθανατήσεις εν λειτουργία ???? τώρα τα έφτυσε ???

----------


## herctrap

οχι ακομα δουλευει 

αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι ετσι και οχι με το να οδηγω μονο το NPN και εκπομπος στην γη και συλλεκτης στο σημα

?

επισης οταν αλλαζω το PWM καπου στον μεσο του με την παραμικρη αλλαγη του ποντεσιομετρου το κοντερ κανει 0-200 km/h σε 1,5 sec 

οταν βγαζω το καλωδιο του ποντεσιομετρου απο το arduino το οποιο τωρα διαβαζει διαφορες τιμες το κοντερ παει με 140-160

----------


## herctrap

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz9uxnqRG0c"]YouTube- Arduino driving an Opel Corsa speedometer for the simulator project[/ame]

τελικα δεν θελει ενα απλο pwm οπως νομιζα

αλλα δυο ενα για να δινει μια ταση γυρω στα 3V

και ενα δευτερο για τη θεση του δεικτη

μαλον

*Ναι το εχω τουρμπισει το corsa

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Λολ.. αεροπλάνο το CORSA! 

Με απευθείας οδήγηση του μοτερ του κοντέρ πας, χωρίς να βάλεις σέρβο στην βελόνα?

----------


## navar

> Λολ.. αεροπλάνο το CORSA! 
> 
> Με απευθείας οδήγηση του μοτερ του κοντέρ πας, χωρίς να βάλεις σέρβο στην βελόνα?



corsa B έχω και εγώ !!! μπορώ να στο φέρω να μου το κάνει να πάει έτσι ???? είναι το 1,4 ecotec !

----------


## herctrap

το δικο μου βαραει 3μπαρα


το κοντερ πειρα και δεν το πειραξα καθολου 
τελιωσα το φαγητο και πισω στην δουλεια τωρα

----------


## navar

> τελιωσα το φαγητο και πισω στην δουλεια τωρα



μαγειρέυεις κιόλας ? χρυσοχέρης !!! πρέπει να σε καλοΠαντρέψουμε !

----------


## herctrap

οχι ρε αλλοι μαγειρευουν 
εγω αναλαμβανω το μετα

----------


## herctrap

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZA4JEYDL6I"]YouTube- Arduino realy drives an Opel Corsa speedometer for the simulator project[/ame]

πλησιαζω το ποστ στις κατασκευες

----------


## herctrap

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZozGny2BRc"]YouTube- Speedometer tachometer fuel meter and gear indicator for racing simulation games[/ame]

----------


## navar

πρέπει να αλλάξεις καντράν !!! δέν σε καλύπτουν τα 200χλμ του corsa. ρώτα για κανένα τρακαρισμένο ferrari  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## herctrap

ρε εσυ τι κανεις με το promotion?



xaxaxaxa



για πες μια τιμη για το corsa
ποσο λες να το πληρωσα

----------


## Phatt

20ε το πηρες...

----------


## herctrap

50 με τους κλεφτες

----------


## Phatt

Σκοπος σου ειναι να βρεις ενα που να δειχνει πολλα χιλιομετρα αλλα να ειναι απο αυτοκινητο που περπατησε πολυ.Δες κανενα απο BMW E30 η κατι αντιστοιχο...αν και τα 220-240km που δειχνουν αυτα  τα ταχυμετρα παλι δεν ειναι πολλα για ορισμενα αγωνιστικα...Ισως χρειαστει να ψαξεις κανενα απο μοτοσυκλετα;

----------


## herctrap

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2Ym7Q0MooM"]YouTube- Full working Opel Corsa cluster with LFS[/ame]

----------


## navar

για low fuel υπάρχει και το λαμπάκι της ρεζέρβας !!!
πάντος άξιος ....άψογος..... !

----------


## herctrap

οχι δεν εχει

εχει το πηνειο για την θερμανση του πιστονιου που θελουν τα diesel ομως

----------


## herctrap

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qShPolAFBUY"]YouTube- Driving the Bmw E36 Cluster[/ame]


αισθανουμουν τυχερος για την μουσικη

----------


## navar

αυτό πάλι πού το τσίμπησες και πόσο ?

----------


## herctrap

xaxaxax


τζαμπα

αλλα δεν εχω l293D 

δλδ εχω απο το ρομποτ της deagostini αλλα δεν δουλευει

----------


## herctrap

που μπορουμε να βρουμε

CS4122

?

----------


## herctrap

ειπα να κανω και ενα ψηφιακο οσο περιμενω τα h-brigde





ποσους κανονες εχω καταπατησει?

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

Απίστευτο thread! :Very Happy:  Έψαχνα και εγώ για ένα τέτοιο projectάκι να κάνω!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDhWUjw0pA0"]YouTube- BMW E36 Instrument Cluster / Arduino MEGA :: Live For Speed Test[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4x-owADko4"]YouTube- Beta Innovations RSIM E36 Simcockpit with Real Car Instruments[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNlG-Zp_zwM"]YouTube- BMW E36 Instrument Cluster on PC via USB &amp; Arduino MEGA - Speedo / Rev Counter LIVE[/ame]

Eδώ είναι και το site του τύπου αλλά δεν λέει πολλά... :frown:  http://hrsim.blogspot.com/


KAΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΓΧΕΙΡΗΜΑ!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## herctrap

μονο που το δικο μου ειναι καμμενο οποτε 

προσπαθω να οδηγησω τα μοτερ και οχι το καντραν

εχει ενα βιντεακι πιο πανω με ενα κοντερ απο corsa Που δουλεψε

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

Αha...Εγώ νόμιζα ότι και αυτός έβαλε δικά του μοτεράκια και τα οδηγούσε.Δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι έπαιξε με τα ίδια τα όργανα της BMW!!???  :Blushing: 

Απίστευτο το πως κατάφερε να τα κοντρολάρει... :W00t: 

Πως άραγε να βρήκε το τι μεταφέρει σε κάθε Pin το όργανο?

Απο πίσω πληροφοριακά τα όργανα του Ε46 έχουν δυο φύσες με πάνω απο 30 πινάκια στο σύνολο.

Μπορούμε κάπου απο κάποιο σχηματικό να βρούμε τις εξόδους αυτές?

----------


## herctrap

εγω εχω κατι σχεδια και κατι datasheet


αλλα το δικο μου ειναι καμμενο οποτε παω για οδηγηση των ιδιων των μοτερ της bmw

αν και πιστευω οτι ειναι πιο ευκολο με το input του καντραν μιας και ειναι ενας απλος παλμος μεταβλητης συχνοτητας

ενα pwm pin

για το μοτερ θες δυο pwm και δυο i/o pin και δυο h-bridge

ή 4 pwm και 8 τρανσιστορ


--------------

για παραδειγμα στο corsa που εφτιξα

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2Ym7Q0MooM"]YouTube- Full working Opel Corsa cluster with LFS[/ame]

θες 

+12v
Gnd

ενα παλμο για το ταχυμετρο (0-960)Hz 50& duty cycle

και απο ενα pwm για το καθε μικρο ( temp / fuel )

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Οπότε μεταβάλλεις συχνότητα, όχι Duty cycle, ε?
Με μεταβλητό duty cycle είναι οι σερβοκινητήρες..

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

> εγω εχω κατι σχεδια και κατι datasheet



Είναι σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή?Αν ναι,μπορείς να τα ανεβάσεις κάπου αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο? :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων :Smile: 

Γιατί ψάχνω να βρω datasheet για κοντέρ και δεν μπορώ να βρω  :frown:  (όχι αυτά που ψάχνω τουλάχιστον).Tα κοντέρ απο bmw τα περισσότερα είναι της VDO.

Eδώ βρήκα για *VDO Programmable Speedometers with LCD Display*

http://www.egauges.com/pdf/vdo/0-515-012-051.pdf

Επίσης για ταχύμετρα βρήκα και αυτό το site
http://www.speco.com.au/tachos.html
που είχε και αυτό το pdf για programmable speedo
http://www.speco.com.au/Downloads/sp...tionmanual.pdf

----------


## herctrap

ειναι εδω

http://www.x-simulator.de/forum/post...c73a2bb#p24916

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

> ειναι εδω
> 
> http://www.x-simulator.de/forum/post...c73a2bb#p24916



Τhanks! :Biggrin:

----------


## navar

> ειναι εδω
> 
> http://www.x-simulator.de/forum/post...c73a2bb#p24916



δεν ανοίγει !!!!! όχι οτι θα το έφτιαχνα αλλα για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους !

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

> δεν ανοίγει !!!!! όχι οτι θα το έφτιαχνα αλλα για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους !



Aνοίγει απλά πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις κάποια κομματάκια του λινκ... :Wink: 
Διορθωμένο εδώ... 

http://www.x-simulator.de/forum/post24916.html


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## navar

φίρμα η Ηρακλής postαρει και εις την αγγλικήν !!!!!

----------


## herctrap

κουτσα στραβα κατι κανουμε

----------


## herctrap

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOBBCfbwNxA"]YouTube- Drinving an aircore tachometer with an H-Bridge L293D[/ame]

το εκαψα το μοτερ

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Πω ρε φιλε κοφτες βαραγες χαχαχαχα πεζουμε αδειες; :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## andrewsweet4

μπορει να ειμαι λιγο ακυρος, αλλα πως μπορω να εχω ζωντανες ενδειξεις π.χ. ταχυτητα, σχεση κιβωτιου κτλ. απο το παιχνιδι? Βασικα εχω προσπαθησει πολλες φορες με το x-sim να εξαγω δεδομενα απο το rFactor, FS 2004  και αλλα παιχνιδια οπως καποια need for speed, αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω... Παρεπιπτωντως εχω στη διαθεση μου ενα Basic Stamp 2, 7 sagement και θελω να αγορασω τωρα και κανα δυο σερβο...  Επειδη τυχαινει να παρακολουθω το προτζεκτ του θανου (τον tronic_gr με τον εξομοιωτη πτησης)απο τα πρωτα σταδια κατασκευης του, ξερω οτι με το BS2 μπορω να κανω σιγουρα κατι τετοιο...

----------


## herctrap

> Πω ρε φιλε κοφτες βαραγες χαχαχαχα πεζουμε αδειες;



επαιζα San Andreas γιαυτο οι τοσες αλλαγες 
με κυνηγαγαν παλι γμτ


κοιτα το Post 88 εδω

για το BS2 δεν εχω κωδικα για Arduino εχω κωδικα ο οποιος βγαζει παλμους 50% τωρα το πολεμαω με aircores

----------


## Λυκιδευς

τι να πω τα λογια περιττευουν!!!!αλλα απο opel;

----------


## herctrap

ηταν το ποιο φτηνο και κοστιζε 50ευρω μετα τα παζαρια

----------


## Λυκιδευς

καλη φαση...να σε ρωτησω σε κινητηρακι πως συνδεω στροφομετρο;

----------


## herctrap

ε?
δεν καταλαβα

----------


## Λυκιδευς

θελω να συνδεσω σε ενα μονοφασικο μοτερ με ψυχτρες ενα στροφομετρο ξερεις πως γινεται αυτο;

----------


## herctrap

ισως καποιο hall sensor?
και μετα κατευθειαν σε ενα aftermarket στροφομετρο 
(παλμους μετρανε)

----------


## herctrap

ο κωδικας για το στροφομετρο(aircore) δουλευει 
ο κωδικος για τα υπολοιπα (απλο PWM) δουλευει

αν βαλεις και τα δυο μαζι μονο τα PWM δουλευουν

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> ο κωδικας για το στροφομετρο(aircore) δουλευει 
> ο κωδικος για τα υπολοιπα (απλο PWM) δουλευει
> 
> αν βαλεις και τα δυο μαζι μονο τα PWM δουλευουν



 Υπαρχει λογος που η θερμοκρασια και η βενζινη παιζουν;εχεις υπ οψιν σου κανενα hall sensor και την συνδεσμολογια του;

----------


## herctrap

και σε λιγο θα καταπιαστουμε με το E36

----------


## navar

Ηρακλή με το κινούμενο κάθισμα και την υπόλοιπη προσομοίωση πότε θα καταπιαστούμε ?

----------


## herctrap

να υπαρχει και εδω

χμ δεν εχω χρηματα για κατι τετοιο δυστιχως

ισως ενα cnc μετα

----------


## herctrap

εβαλα και σχεδια για το L293D

http://www.arduino.cc/cgi-bin/yabb2/...1284042428/0#4

μηπως πρεπει να το βαλω στις κατασκευες?

----------


## navar

μπράβο Ηρακλή !!!

_υγ: είμαι σίγουρος οτι κάποιο άλλο γνωστό μέλος αν έκανε κάτι ανάλογο , εκτός απο δόξα και τιμή στην γαλανόλευκη που θα έδινα θα ήθελε να του δώσουμε και το χρυσό κλειδί της πόλης, να του κάνουμε μνημείο σε κάποια πλατεία και να ονομάσουμε προς τιμήν του κάποιο πολυσύχναστο δρόμο με εμπορικά καταστήματα !_

----------


## herctrap

μολις εφυγε το κοντερακι

αφου πρωτα εφτιαξα τα 

ταχυμετρο 
στροφομετρο
ενδεικτικο ταχυτητας (r n 1 2 3 4 5 6 7)
μπαρομετρο
shift light
low fuel light
handbrake light 
parking light
checkengine light
oil light

δηλαδη το corsa και το bmw σε ενα


και πολυ στενοχωρήθηκα

αλλα περιμενω βιντεο απο triple screen

----------


## navar

τι εννοείς έφυγε ?

----------


## herctrap

μου το ειχε δωσει ο "Blade" πριν 4 κατι μηνες να το φτιαξω οταν ειδε το corsa και το πηρε σημερα

αλλα δενφτανει που περιμενε 4και κατι μηνες ξεκολλησε και η βελονα του ταχυμετρου μεχρι να παει στο σπιτι απο τις λακουβες

και το ιδιο προγραμμα που τρεχω και εγω στο pc δεν ξεχωριζει την οπιστεν απο την νεκρα

----------


## herctrap

ειπαμε ειμαι αχρηστος οδηγος αλλα οχι και ετσι
οκ δικαιολογειται ο Blade αν δειτε το τελος του βιντεο

----------


## navar

αφού δεν έβγαλε χέρι να σας μουτζώσει πάλι καλά !!!!!
αν ήταν κανονικό , το μοτέρ θα το είχατε πάρει στα χέρια !!!!

 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## herctrap

"την αριστερη τετραδα τα πιστονια και τον στροφαλο τα πειρα στην μασχαλη"

η καπως ετσι το ελεγε


ρε ποιος εχει βαλει θωδη τσιτα στην εκκλησια τετοια ωρα???????????????

----------


## navar

> ρε ποιος εχει βαλει θωδη τσιτα στην εκκλησια τετοια ωρα???????????????



 ε? ε? ε? 
ηρακλή άσε αμέσως τα κολλητήρια και τις αντιστάσεις κάτω , απομακρύνσου απο το arduino !!!
χρειάζεσαι επειγόντως  διακοπές :P:P:P

----------


## herctrap

κατσε να σου βγαλω βιντεο

----------


## herctrap



----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ηρακλή,
είναι serial-to-USB ή είναι κάποιου είδους USB HID? Εσύ έγραψες τον descriptor?
Πόσο κόστισε το κοντέρ?
Υπέροχη δουλειά, εύγε!!!

----------


## herctrap

οχι ειναι serial to usb με το chip της ftdi 
το κοντερ μου το ειχε δωσει τζαμπα  ο Blade οταν ειδε το corsa
απο κει και περα εχει ενα arduino board ( γιατι για καποιο λογο ειναι πολυ πιο σταθερο με το ftdi παρα με max232 και μετα με ενα converter usb to serial)
1 L398D για το στροφομετρο
3 Χ 2n3904 για τα υπολοιπα τρια
2 χ 74hc595 ενα για το segment και ενα για τα Leds ( αν και επρεπε να βαλω 1 74hc595 και ενα Tpic6B595 )
1 X Uln2803 μετα το δευτερο 74hc595

τρεχει στα 100 fps αν και δουλευε μια χαρα και στα 200

(Εσύ έγραψες τον descriptor?)?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> (Εσύ έγραψες τον descriptor?)?



Αναφέρονταν στην περίπτωσή που έφτιαξες εσύ USB device.. Είναι το κομμάτι του κώδικά σου, που λέει στα Windows
τι είδους συσκευή συνδεθηκε (joystick, mouse ...)

Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι!!

----------


## herctrap

καλα το ειχα καταλαβει 

οχι σειριακη επικοινωνια με το X-sim

καποτε δεν ειχε γινει μια τετοια συζητηση και το κοστος ηταν τεραστιο?

----------


## navar

χίλια μπράβο ρε καλαματιανέ !
το μόνο που με χάλασε είναι η διάτρητη !!!
φτιάξε ένα τυπωμένο η στείλε το σχηματικό και σου κάνω δώρο την έτοιμη πλακέτα !!!! τόσο με έχεις φτιάξει με την κατασκευή !

(άσε που τώρα έμαθα να φτιάχνω και να πετυχαίνω τις πλακέτες και με έχει πιάσει κατασκευαστική μανία :P :P)

----------


## hulios

Ηρακλή μπράβο! καταπληκτική δουλειά. Μήπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις σε κάτι? έχω ένα κοντέρ από honda civic και το στροφόμετρο οδηγείται από ένα TB9233N (για το οποίο δεν μπορώ να βρω το datasheet). χρησιμοποιώ arduino μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις κάπως??

----------


## hulios

επίσης θα ήθελα να μου στείλεις τα σχέδια ολόκληρης της κατασκευής σου να ασχοληθώ... έχω πολύ όρεξη.. μας έχεις τρελάνει (ένας τρελαμένος φοιτητής)

----------


## herctrap

κοιτα την περιγραφη του βιντεο μεχρι να απαντησω

και δωσε καμια φωτογραφια απο το κοντερ

ανοιξε το οσο παει

----------


## hulios

http://img802.imageshack.us/slidesho...d=imag0134.jpg 

Αν χρειάζεται το πάω και ποιο βαθιά...

----------


## herctrap

λοιπον απο οτι ειδα 
και απο τα λιγα που ξερω
το στροφομετρο και το ταχυμετρο ειναι aircore με 4 pin ελενχου
εκεινα τα 4 που λει

cos+
cos-
sin+
sin-

ετσι ελενξα εγω το στροφομετρο της BMW

αλλα για να το κανεις ετσι θες 2PWM και 4 i/o Pins

για δειξε πως συνδεετε με το υπολοιπο κοντερ


τα υπολοιπα δυο θελουν ενα απλο PWM
απο τα 3 ποδαρακια το ενα ειναι +12 ή +5 
το αλλο ειναι GND
και το αλλο ειναι το σημα PWM

αυτα μεχρι εδω

----------


## hulios

Θα το προχωρήσω με τις οδηγίες σου ποιο αργά και θα σε ενημερώσω. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου!!

----------


## hulios



----------


## herctrap

Ο κωδικας απο το bmw





> int rpm;
> int Speed;
> int fuel;
> int turbo;
> int gear;
> int currentgear;
> int ebrake;
> char kind_of_data;
> byte Leds = 0;     // 1 shift light  2 oil 3 parking 4 fuel 5 ebrake  
> ...

----------


## herctrap

παμε για 6 μοτερ και 4 pwm καναλια

13 bit αναλυση για τις 360 μοιρες της καθε βελονας
και 12 bit για τις βελονες με απλα μοτερακια


*εχω σκεφτει αντι για dual layer να βαλω στο bottom με πηνίοσυρμα ολα τα κοκκινα track

----------

turist (10-01-12)

----------


## herctrap

μια απορια

εχουμε αυτο



και εχουμε με την σειρα απο τα αριστερα

μικρα φωτα
θερμαινομενα φωτα
αντισταση για πετρελαιο 
Injection
προσοχη τοιχος στα 2 μετρα??????????
check engine
alarm
δισκο πλατο?????
check controll
ζωνη
τιποτα
abs
δεν εχω ιδεα?????
χειροφρενο
ταχυτητα στο P
κατι μυριζει δεν το εχεις παρει ακομα χαμπαρι???????
τρακαρες

τι σημαινουν αυτα που δεν ξερω??????

----------


## Xarry

> ταχυτητα στο P



Parking Brake ειναι αυτο δηλαδη χειροφρενο.
edit: Επισης τα 2 πρωτα ειναι προβολεις ομοχλης (εμπρος) και φωτα ομιχλης (πισω)

----------


## herctrap

καλη χρονια σε ολους

λοιπον αν και δεν εχουν ερθει τα παντα



εβγαλα τις πλακετες για το κοντερ



με μερικα led



και ευτυχως κουμπωνει τελεια πανω στο E36



αυτο καπως θα πρεπει να ερθει πιο μπροστα

----------


## herctrap

το pcb με μερικα εξαρτηματα

εχει και τον Sam επανω

----------


## herctrap

τα rj-11 λείπουν και είμαστε έτοιμοι


*το καθαρισα με flux-off - αλλα τωρα κολλαει η πλακετα τι μπορω να κανω???

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Μπράβο Ηρακλή! Πολύ καλη δουλειά!!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

(πρέπει να μάθουμε να δουλεύουμε USB απευθείας ρε γαμώτο... Αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι μας προσπέρασε αυτό το τραίνο.. Παίζει και η μ@λ@κία με το VID και PID και που να τρέχεις...)

----------


## herctrap

πρεπει να γραψουμε δικο μας προγραμμα στο pc για να διαβαζουμε τα data απο το παιχνιδι και να τα στελνουμε
δεν τα διαβαζει ολα το x-sim γμτ

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> πρεπει να γραψουμε δικο μας προγραμμα στο pc για να διαβαζουμε τα data απο το παιχνιδι και να τα στελνουμε
> δεν τα διαβαζει ολα το x-sim γμτ



εκείνα που δεν διαβάζει, μπορόυμε να τα διαβάσουμε από τo άλλο software, που διαβάζει απευθείας από την RAM.. Το έλεγε στην σελίδα του X-SIM αλλά αυτήν την στιγμή έχει πρόβλημα ο σερβερ τους.....

----------


## herctrap



----------


## bchris

> 




Πολυ ομορφη πλακετα.

Να σε ρωτησω, που τις δινεις και στις φτιαχνουν?
Και ποσο σου παει μια πλακετα σε αυτες περιπου τις διαστασεις?

----------


## herctrap

http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/fus...html?cPath=185

ειναι μεγιστο 100mmx100mm

κοστιζει 30$ μαζι με τα μεταφορικα για 10 καρτες 

και ερχονται σε ενα μηνα

----------


## herctrap

6 καναλια με 12-bit ακριβεια για τις 360μοιρες

μπορεις να πας και σε 16bit χωρις να χασεις αναλυση στην κινηση αν το θες για αεροπλανα 

δεν το εχω calibrarei ακομα

οι δεικτες κινουντε γραμμικα ενω οι ενδειξεις πανω στο κοντερ δεν ειναι γραμμικες

----------


## agis68

πωπω τι έκανες ρε θεέ! μπράβο!!! θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ γιατι διαθετω και πλήρες πάνελ από Audi quattro!!!

----------


## herctrap

δεν το φερνεις απο δω

----------


## juanito

kalispera eimai apo patra....apofasisa na ftiaksw kati paromoio san pruxiaki ergasia gia to tei... kai i8ela na kana merikes erwthseis...prwta na anaferw ta ulika pou katexw gia na mporeseis na m dwseis mia olokliromeni apopsi - gnwsi...exw mia arduino mega2560 ena hlektroniko conter apo seat kai sto pc m exw egkatastisei to r factor kai to x-sim converter kai to x-sim extractor egw mpleksei me polla site kai polla video gia na balw se mia seira ta pragmata apla i8ela an mporeis na m peis mia ierarxeia kai  enan swsto tropo gia na kanw mia arxi gia to sugkekrimenw project...euxaristw

----------


## agis68

> δεν το φερνεις απο δω



υποθέτω απευθύνεσε σε μένα....οπότε απαντώ....ναι αμέ γιατί όχι?.....μονο να το κατεβάσω από το πατάρι μολις βρω χρόνο και θα σου στείλω ΠΜ

----------


## agis68

Ηρακλή για χαρά και πάλι....Την Πέμπτη που μας περασε κατεβασα απο παταρι (γιατι θελω να το βαψω και το αδειαζω σιγα σιγα) το dashboard με το panel απο το Αudi που έλεγα...δεν ειναι από quattro αλλα απο Αudi 80 του 1988 την αμερικάνικη edition δηλ. Audi Fox. Ειχα ενα Αudi Fox φερμένο απο αμερική το 90 που το αγόρασα δευτερο χερι οταν εκανα τα μεταπτυχιακα μου....ως 2.5 λίτρα ηταν δυνατό αυτοκίνητο και για ταξίδια....μονο εγώ εκανα μια φορά το κοντερ να γυρίσει στο μηδεν (σκεψου) μιλαμε για εποχες που η βενζίνη ηταν φθηνή και η Ελλάδα ελεύθερη...τεςπα....Τελικα το αμαξάκι απεσυρθει φετος γιατί δεν ειχα λεφτα να το επισκευασω (βαψιματα αμορτισερ κλπ) ενω η μηχανη ηταν άψεγάδιαστη.....Μου εμειναν πολλά ανταλλακτικά και ενα απο αυτα ειναι το Dashboard + instrument Panel που μου ξέμειναν....λειτουργουν ολα τα οργανα και ειναι τελειο για αυτή τη δουλεια.....το εβγαλα για πουλημα γιατι μαζευω λεφτα για το χαρατσι...αλλα αν δεν πουληθει θα ερθω με αυτο και το αρδουινο να κανουμε παρεα κατι παρόμοιο με αυτο που εφτιαξες εαν φυσικα ισχύει η πρόσκληση ακόμη...
tale_of_the_fox_ad.gif








φιλικά Αγις

----------


## herctrap

στο δικο μου audi 80 μοντελο του 80

το κοντερ ειναι με ντιζα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY-WTiujLrI

αν ειναι ετσι και το δικο σου φερε μαζι και κανενα δραπανο

----------


## angel_grig

Aπο χθες ο herctrap ειναι στο hackaday.com:http://hackaday.com/2012/04/20/real-...ames/#comments Μπραβο Ηρακλη!

----------


## herctrap

ωραιος 

ευχαριστω για το notification

αλλα με κραζουν

----------


## Phatt

Χεστους, ο κοσμος ειναι κακος, και η πατεντα σου μετραει.Απλα αν εβρισκες απο κανενα Honda που μετραει μεχρι 10.000 στροφες, θα εφτανες και περισσοτερα αγωνιστικα...

----------


## Papas00zas

> Χεστους, ο κοσμος ειναι κακος, και η πατεντα σου μετραει.Απλα αν εβρισκες απο κανενα Honda που μετραει μεχρι 10.000 στροφες, θα εφτανες και περισσοτερα αγωνιστικα...



Από πότε τα Honda πιάνουν τις 10.000; Να ήταν στροφόμετρο μηχανής εντάξει, αλλά για αμάξι λίγο δύσκολα. Τα αυτοκίνητα στο NASCAR πιάνουν τόσες. 
Ηρακλή, αυτή η κατασκευή είναι καλή-να τη στείλεις σε καμιά εταιρία που κάνει καμπίνες παιχνιδιών-αλλά και σε καμιά sony να βγει για το playstation - θα κάνει πιο ρεαλιστική την εμπειρία του παιχνιδιού.

----------


## Phatt

Μην ορκιζεσαι...

----------


## herctrap

το rx-8 που ειναι vankel θα πιανει πολλες

ρελαντι 2000?
βαλε ζωνη!!

----------


## Phatt

Και εκεινο 10ρες κατεβαζει Ηρακλη...

----------


## angel_grig

> ωραιος 
> 
> ευχαριστω για το notification
> 
> αλλα με κραζουν



Kακοηθεις παντα υπαρχουν..αμφιβαλλω αν  αυτοι μπορουν να κανουν το μισο απο αυτο που εκανες εσυ...

----------


## Papas00zas

> το rx-8 που ειναι vankel θα πιανει πολλες
> 
> ρελαντι 2000?
> βαλε ζωνη!!



Τουλάχιστον 12....χεχε. Αν έχεις στο ρελαντί 2000, τότε αρκεί απλά να βάλεις ταχύτητα και να το αφήσεις να φύγει. 
Phatt αυτό πρώτη φορά το βλέπω-αλλά για να πω την αλήθεια δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τις φτάνει τόσο-δεν θα αντέξει η μηχανη. Στους wankel τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς πιο απλά-δεν εχουν έβολα,αλλά τριγωνικά έμβολα που περιστρέφονται και λένε ότι είναι πιο αποδοτικοί-μόνο που καίνε παραπάνω-πολύ παραπάνω.

----------


## Phatt

Ορισμενοι Honda κινητηρες σε αυτοκινητα στροφαρουν μεχρι 8800 πραγματικες εργοστασιακες στροφες.Οπως σε ολα τα στροφομετρα που κυκλοφορουν, η ενδειξη ειναι παραπανω απο τις πραγματικες στροφες που φτανει ο κινητηρας.Σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις κινητηρες Honda αλλα και Toyota(μπορει και αλλοι, αλλα αυτους εχω δει εγω) εχουν στροφαρει μεχρι και 11 χιλιαδες.Βεβαια αυτοι ειναι για αγωνιστικη χρηση, και πιθανoν να βγαλουν προβληματα νωρις.Το δικο μου Honda στροφαρει με ασφαλεια στις 9300.

Οι wankel ειναι σιγουρα πιο αποδοτικοι σε εργο ανα χρονο αλλα εκτος του οτι καινε και σβηστοι, εχουν και περισσοτερες φθορες.

----------


## herctrap

γιατι καινε?

ειναι καπου στα 1300cc

μονο που σε καθε στροφη του στροφαλου εχεις τρεις αναφλεξεις

αρα στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι 3600cc

----------

Phatt (24-04-12)

----------


## Phatt

Ετσι ειναι, παραγουν τριπλο εργο στον ιδιο χρονο...

----------

